# Interest Check



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Just throwing out a couple of ideas for a new roleplay, and was wondering what people felt in the mood for.

1.) A crimson fist roleplay, set a couple of decades after what happened to their homeworld, players would take part as new initiates, sent to gain more experience fighting the orks and to take part in a crusade into the ork worlds where the Waaagh! had originated from.

2.) A Imperial Guard roleplay, as members of a Cadian squad, mostly new recruits, but some who have some experience fighting. They will be taking part in defence of the planet Irulium III against the forces of Chaos/renegades.

3.) A fantasy based roleplay, where players join an order and fight the forces of disorder and chaos.

4.) A modern day/slightly futuristic based role play, where players will be taking part of a task force or special forces branch.

Just wondering if anyone would be interested in any of these ideas/ could see some way of improving them..


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Wouldnt mind seeing a modern day/ slightly futuristic rp, would definitely be a change of pace


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Just wanted to point out, the Rynn's World Massacre that nearly destroyed the Crimson Fists occurred around 989 of the forty first millennium. So if your setting that one up hundreds of years later then you will be a long way ahead of the present of the game.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

dammit, would have been helpful if i had my book with me and new anything about the current millenia dates... I always get mixed up. Ok maybe a couple of decades later then, thanks for pointing that out reever.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

if anything i still think a crimson fist would RP would be interesting. going to have to start reading up on them again.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

time permitting i'd definitely have a go with a crimson fist charactor, permitting your plot is not as ridiculously pathetic as the novels


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Lord Ramo said:


> Ok maybe a couple of decades later then, thanks for pointing that out reever.


No problem, the moment I read it I couldn't help but think 'wait didn't the massacre occur not that long ago, relatively speaking' so I checked and got my answer.

I agree with DasOmen and deathbringer, that I would find a Crimson Fists RP the most interesting (not about how ridiculous or not ridiculous the plot is.) And the aspect of a crusade against the orks in an attempt to hunt down Snagrod could be a very cool one.

The only real question is why would the Crimson Fists who, I would assume, have only just made it back to the point of half strength (as in current fluff they are still below this), be risking the lives of the chapters future when they honestly still lack the strength and resources for such a commitment?


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

That is indeed a good question, my answer may not be very convincing but still here goes.

I was only going to have a couple of squads, at most three Crimson fists take part in the crusade, due to the fact that they have the limited resources and man power. The reason I was sending younger marines out instead of more experienced marines was so that they could gain the experience needed to rid the galaxy of the ork menace.

I was going to have Imperial Fists asking for their successor chapters to provide whatever resources they could to the campaign, as another reason to why the Crimson Fists would provide troops to the campaign.

That is if I do a Crimson Fist rp, but as the poll shows it is the most popular so far, which is good as I do love the Crimson Fists.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Might I suggest that instead of anything like a crusade, it simply be an answer for help? I would not be shocked to see a Rynn's World veteran(s) being given the task to train recruits when they intercepted a call for aid. The message itself might go so far as to reveal the work of Snagrod behind the attack, and so the veteran(s) go against orders to enact vengeance.

The outright reason really does not need to be more complicated than that, and it would most definitely make sense (in regards to why the new recruits are going up against orks.)


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Good point reever, I believe if I do a Crimson Fist Roleplay I will follow your advice.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Its what I like to be here for when I can help it.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

I'm gonna vote for Crimson Fists. I'm a fan of their backstory, and I'd certainly be interested in joining an RP involving them


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

Wouldn't mind getting into the Crimson Fists story either. Or any Space Marine story for that matter. I've been looking for a good Warhammer RP but they're just... not out there.


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

I like the Crimson Fist idea as well, I am a fan of their fluff and would like to see a RP centering around them doing what they do best.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Dude, the rp's already up. Always check before posting in an interest check thread


----------

